# Help in choosing visa category



## anon735 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi,

I am an Indian citizen currently residing in India,single,male and I want to move to Cape Town SA.:juggle:

I am totally confused about what visa category should I apply for.... My queries are as follows..

1. About critical skills visa, I am a graduate in automobile engineering. I have been mostly self-employed, I co-own a garage. I see many Indians getting rejected with not-so-specific reasons.
What according to you is the success rate for Indian BTech grads applying for CSV??
What is the cost of registering with ECSA, professional body??
Should I register as a candidate engineer or professional engineer?? As I am self-employed, will it be difficult to prove my work experience??
Is there any Indian engineer on the fourm, who was successful in getting CSV??

2. If i can find a host through workaway or any such sites, can i use it to apply for volunteer/charity worker visa category...??

3. Is IT returns mandatory for holiday visa?? Is it illegal to search for jobs whilst on holiday visa??? Does employers hesitate to give job offer if I am on holiday visa??

4. Are there any other short term visa types that I should try..??

Tailend: I am a certified yoga instructor too, will that help me in any way in my cause..???

Thanks,
The yonderly anon :tongue1:


----------

